# Attack of the Puff Ferry



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I got home form work today driving right by the mailbox just looking forward to sitting on the deck with a cigar and a beer. An hour ago, my wife asks if we got any mail today. So I go out and walk up the hill and I hear a ticking noise coming from the mailbox. Sure enough, another mystery bombing form the Puff Ferry. I was certainly not expecting to be attacked in this war. 

Great bunch of sticks I have never laid hands on and a very nice note. Thanks so much for the generosity, whoever you are. These will be greatly enjoyed.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nicely done. AGAIN

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Awesome!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice mystery bomber.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Another nice strike...whoever you are 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice hit!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice hit. Btw, Is it still a mystery?


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Bobby traced the bomber to a city/town, but I don't think the terrorist has been identified yet.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Getting a kick out of the return addys on these...

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

This PUFFer is on a mission! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

This guy was the Commander of Covert Operations for Seal Team Six!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

That is awesome!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Did we ever pinpoint the perpetrator?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Did we ever pinpoint the perpetrator?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Oh I know who and where just waiting for the right time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Oh I know who and where just waiting for the right time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Whoa do tell!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> JtAv8tor said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I know who and where just waiting for the right time
> ...


Yes, enquiring victims would like to know.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Yes, enquiring victims would like to know.


It will be revealed in due time for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MisterSurgery (Aug 20, 2006)

With a return address like that on the package, you can now safely assume you're on a list.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

